# Dog turning pink!!



## HappyHooves (8 April 2014)

My Parson jack, aged 3 developed an itchy skin that hasn't resolved with everything the vet has tried. I have switched to a homeopathic vet who has prescribed diet change and doses of homeopathic items - phosphorus 1M, Thuja 30, and Urtica 30 plus Histamine30 on a rolling daily regime plus gaps without pillules. It hasn't made any difference to the itchiness but now the dog's white coat is turning pink from the roots!!! Its rather like the pink colour that appears around  tear stains or from 'nibbled' paws. The homeopath suggest that 'this is progress' but I thought I would find out if anyone else had experienced this. Poor doggy!


----------



## thewonderhorse (8 April 2014)

Yes my late JRT was the same. What are you currently feeding, including treats?


----------



## Amymay (8 April 2014)

Primrose oil is supposed to be good for dogs with skin issues.


----------



## HappyHooves (8 April 2014)

Wonderhorse - as prescribed by homeopath he gets raw diet - mainly chicken, egg and sardines and raw veg no carbs. Treats are few- only a  rawhide roll to chew at. Added vits are Zinc and also Vit E  ( AMymay, this is the same as Primrose oil I think?)  and a herb mix from Phyt' for dogs with itchy skin.


----------



## gunnergundog (8 April 2014)

HappyHooves said:



			Treats are few- only a  rawhide roll to chew at.
		
Click to expand...

I would be amazed if your homeopathic vet (am assuming that it is a homeo VET that you are using??) recommended a rawhide chew to complement a raw diet.  I bet that therein lies your answer.  Try switching to a RMB.


----------



## meesha (8 April 2014)

Friends dog had skin condition (young dog) had other symptoms too but turned out to be Cushing's, hopefully yours is a simple allergy, however, they firstly Diagnosed friends dog with clover allergy, poor thing was so uncomfortable.


----------



## HappyHooves (8 April 2014)

gunnerdog - yes homeopathic vet. The rawhide chew is only occasional but will check tomorrow; did ask vet at the first appointment but didn't say no to chews. Since it is protein how is there a problem? Nothing added, label says.  And what is RMB?

Meesha - presume a blood test would show this possible Cushings?  What other symptoms did your friends dog have? My dog has had no other symptoms - just happened fairly quickly - weeks only from OK to mad scratch. Thought it must be flea allergy, or parasite type problem but all ruled out. Skin isn't flaky or dry or with bumps or weeping .. really odd.

The wonderhorse - do you mean your jrt was itchy too, or he turned pink?  The turning pink is really what makes me wonder what is going on!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 April 2014)

RMB=raw meaty bones. Rawhide often has odd preservatives or has been bleached if the pale ones. If the dog likes to lie and chew, a kong filled with his favourite food then frozen for extra difficulty is always useful. Make sure you've eliminated all cereal and perhaps try an exclusion diet (one food only for two weeks each to look at reaction) Is the pink all over? It sounds like he's ingesting something in a big enough quantity to turn the fur pink: are you feeding unprocessed raw, no additives?

One of mine had tons of hotspots: it was environmental, we worked out, so we stopped taking him to a certain field/woodland. Another reacts quite severely to very minor scratches from being in cover and gets horrible yellow pustules. A neoprene vest can help protect the chest/body. 

Evening primrose oil, at least the version I have, contains Vitamin E.


----------



## HappyHooves (9 April 2014)

Thanks cinnamontoast. Ah yes, RMB. Well he gets raw meat together with skin and bones so I guess he is on RMB. We tried exclusion diets with the first 'conventional' vet and then a horrid hills diet that was supposedly hypoallergenic but looked like floor sweepings! but couldn't identify anything at all - still scratched whatever he ate. Homeopathic vet said to exclude cereals and that has been done with no change in symptoms. Yes, the colour is coming from within - maybe one of the homeopathic compounds is the cause.  The dog has a broken coat and it is the thicker hair along his spine in which the pink is most noticable although it is all over on the rest of his coat - the texture of hair on the  back  makes it easier to spot.


----------



## thewonderhorse (9 April 2014)

HappyHooves said:



			gunnerdog - yes homeopathic vet. The rawhide chew is only occasional but will check tomorrow; did ask vet at the first appointment but didn't say no to chews. Since it is protein how is there a problem? Nothing added, label says.  And what is RMB?

Meesha - presume a blood test would show this possible Cushings?  What other symptoms did your friends dog have? My dog has had no other symptoms - just happened fairly quickly - weeks only from OK to mad scratch. Thought it must be flea allergy, or parasite type problem but all ruled out. Skin isn't flaky or dry or with bumps or weeping .. really odd.

The wonderhorse - do you mean your jrt was itchy too, or he turned pink?  The turning pink is really what makes me wonder what is going on!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay! Power cut last night meant no internet connection. 

Yes my JRT was very itchy and went pink. He was virtually bald underneath and on all his legs. He constantly nibbled them raw. 

Vet told me that he would have to live outside and that he was allergic to the house. I didn't want him to live outside, he was the biggest knee dog ever. I tried homeopathic and it made no difference. 

It turned out to be the dust mites he was allergic to plus he was a rescue and quite stressed when I got him. I tiled most the house downstairs and made sure I hovered everyday and hot washed his bedding without detergent. I didn't use anything such as shake n vac which might irritate him. 

Within 6 months he was growing hair and not itching. Just a thought re the carpets, look at the environment as well as what's going into his body, you may find your answer there??


----------



## HappyHooves (9 April 2014)

I agree thewonder horse - but I have 3 others and no sign of problems with them. But I know it could just be one that is susceptible. When your dog went pink, was it his skin or, like mine, the fur? Mine's skin isn't looking abnormal.


----------



## thewonderhorse (9 April 2014)

HappyHooves said:



			I agree thewonder horse - but I have 3 others and no sign of problems with them. But I know it could just be one that is susceptible. When your dog went pink, was it his skin or, like mine, the fur? Mine's skin isn't looking abnormal.
		
Click to expand...

His white bits were pink, he was broken coated and his brown bits stayed brown. 

The skin wasn't abnormal at all, just bald.

Yes you are probably right, he is just the sensitive one. Its a big upheaval but the tiles, laminate and lino I fitted to my house made a massive difference to my lad.


----------

